# Southern California Insect Collecting Trip:



## Jmugleston (Apr 4, 2010)

Spent a couple days in southern California and found a few things:





























































































































































































The reason for the trip:


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 4, 2010)

nice creatures....where did you find the tarantula?


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 4, 2010)

andred82vert said:


> nice creatures....where did you find the tarantula?


She was found in San Diego County (The exact location is being kept quiet so that others don't go out and collect them). We didn't keep her. She was in a protected area far away from development so I saw no reason to bring her home.


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 4, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> She was found in San Diego County (*The exact location is being kept quiet so that others don't go out and collect them*). We didn't keep her. She was in a protected area far away from development so I saw no reason to bring her home.


awww darn!  hehe


----------



## imd12nv (Apr 4, 2010)

Great pictures what kind of camera were you using?


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 4, 2010)

imd12nv said:


> Great pictures what kind of camera were you using?


It's an older point and click Sony DSC-H7.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool pics!
Was that an ant nuptial flight you stumbled onto or just a colony living under a stone?I can see lots of new queens there!


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 29, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Cool pics!
> Was that an ant nuptial flight you stumbled onto or just a colony living under a stone?I can see lots of new queens there!


We just stumbled upon those as they were leaving the colony.


----------



## skippy (Apr 29, 2010)

too bad about the DORs... nice pics otherwise!

how'd you get that pic of the zebratail so close? telephoto? those things are stupid fast


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 29, 2010)

skippy said:


> too bad about the DORs... nice pics otherwise!
> 
> how'd you get that pic of the zebratail so close? telephoto? those things are stupid fast


The fringe toed lizards were the fastest and hardest to photograph. I didn't use the telephoto on these, just the camera's normal zoom capabilities and slow movements in order to get close without spooking the lizard.


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 29, 2010)

I like those weevils with the blunt "nose." I often see them at night in summer making semicircles out of the leaf edges. Very easy to catch with a cup. Their means of escaping just seems to be dropping off and playing dead.


----------



## myrmecophile (Apr 30, 2010)

The ants are _Messor pergandei_.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 30, 2010)

road kill Mojave rattler?  looks like a blast of a time.


----------



## Sunset (May 1, 2010)

*southern cali*

I kinda have a clue where you saw that T. i saw one to but couldnt get her out of her hole. i catch them only to study them. Im trying to get a pair of the black T's native to san diego. I have a Female but I need a male to breed to my female. Ill be letting go half the babies and keeping the other half for my self. If anyone found a male black T native to san diego please let me know.


----------

